# Con diet.



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Alright fellas struggling getting a gaining plan together(sitting at 230lb want to put on 20-30lb in about 14 weeks).

6am: 3 scoops muscle milk(i go back to sleep here)

8 30am: lanas egg whites with whey, 100 carbs from oats, banana

12:250 grams turkey,brocoli, 100 grams carbs brown rice

3pm: same as 12

5/6pm:250 grams salmon, brocoli, 100grams brown rice

7-9pm:training shakes which total 100 protien 150 carb or one steak meal with only green veg

10pm: on training days only 50 protien from caesin along with 100 grams carbs oats

Bed: 3 scoops muscle milk or a steak and veg meal

so it should work out at around 450 protien with plenty of other cals in there


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats a lot of weight to pile on in such a short space of time mate.

I would say it lacks in efa's a bit personally also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Thats a lot of weight to pile on in such a short space of time mate.
> 
> I would say it lacks in efa's a bit personally also.


So fish oils with bed perhaps?

I can do that.

2lb per week shouldnt be that hard........


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

good amount of meat and veg there con cant be cheap. Are you running a cycle with it as well?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Why not have whole eggs instead of egg whites mate?

Try adding a couple teaspoons of macademia nut oil to a couple of your meals


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Why not have whole eggs instead of egg whites mate?
> 
> Try adding a couple teaspoons of macademia nut oil to a couple of your meals


Where should i get the nut oil? Not seen it in my local wallmart.

The egg whites is because i hate to eat in the morning and thats the quickest thing to have before class......it comes in white tubs from the supplument store and i thought with a scoop of protien the amino profile should be good.

Yes to both Neil.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Con said:


> Where should i get the nut oil? Not seen it in my local wallmart.
> 
> The egg whites is because i hate to eat in the morning and thats the quickest thing to have before class......it comes in white tubs from the supplument store and i thought with a scoop of protien the amino profile should be good.
> 
> Yes to both Neil.


Could add some PB?

I'll try and find the link that Dave.P sent me on where to get mac. nut oil in the states


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Could add some PB?
> 
> I'll try and find the link that Dave.P sent me on where to get mac. nut oil in the states


Thanks mate.

How you finding Dave Ps bulking diet i could do that also......just trying to fix a good diet together because at the moment i have been just eating every few hours but not enough carbs or fats cause i am not a big eater.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Con said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> How you finding Dave Ps bulking diet i could do that also......just trying to fix a good diet together because at the moment i have been just eating every few hours but not enough carbs or fats cause i am not a big eater.


It's going well mate, going to swap the steak for salmon this week as i cant stand the stuff! Other than that, going to plan and im still pretty lean with no cardio


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

ah24 said:


> It's going well mate, going to swap the steak for salmon this week as i cant stand the stuff! Other than that, going to plan and im still pretty lean with no cardio


Hows your weight mate?

My msn doesnt work any more i am using yahoo but i still can contact msn users, whats your msn again mate wouldnt mind a chat about your diet when you have time........with out flaming each other like idiots after


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Con said:


> Hows your weight mate?
> 
> My msn doesnt work any more i am using yahoo but i still can contact msn users, whats your msn again mate wouldnt mind a chat about your diet when you have time........with out flaming each other like idiots after


Sounds good dude, think both of us just got a little p1ssy

[email protected]

Weight is 168lbs according to home scales, but at work about 162lbs so not too sure. Full steam ahead bulking until March though


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Where are the Big Macs


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Where are the Big Macs


Who would have guessed it mate the very taste of them is enough to make me throw up now:eek:

Went to IHOP last night and had a nice monster burger though which was nice fvcking training partner took one hour to eat a steak and 4 eggs, had to keep my self busy by hitting on the waitress:cool:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> Who would have guessed it mate the very taste of them is enough to make me throw up now:eek:
> 
> Went to IHOP last night and had a nice monster burger though which was nice fvcking training partner took one hour to eat a steak and 4 eggs, *had to keep my self busy by hitting on the waitress*


I hope you were a bit smoother than the last chat up you told me about 

Well that is good news on the big macs, you'll drop 2%BF just by avoiding the 'Golden Arches'.

Is your training partner a small girl? An hour indeed,  , lightweight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I hope you were a bit smoother than the last chat up you told me about
> 
> Well that is good news on the big macs, you'll drop 2%BF just by avoiding the 'Golden Arches'.
> 
> Is your training partner a small girl? An hour indeed,  , lightweight.


Fvcker is 230lb and 6ft so you would think he could eat a bit faster wouldnt you.

I was a little smoother but not a lot nothing turns a girl on more than a big european staring into their eyes and bombarding them with "compliments"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Fvcker is 230lb and 6ft so you would think he could eat a bit faster wouldnt you.
> 
> I was a little smoother but not a lot nothing turns a girl on more than a *big european* staring into their eyes and bombarding them with "compliments"


I thought you were Irish...?

Anyone would think you were an Italian armed with Table waiting skills...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I thought you were Irish...?
> 
> Anyone would think you were an Italian armed with Table waiting skills...


I like to call my self irish cause americans like that.

I am swiss 50% english 25% and norweigan 25% got a swiss and irish passport and was born in tennessee **** it i am a mongral ok?!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> I like to call my self irish cause americans like that.
> 
> I am swiss 50% english 25% and norweigan 25% got a swiss and irish passport and was born in tennessee **** it i am a mongral ok?!


^^^^^^^ ROFLMFAO. Okay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

TH&S said:


> ^^^^^^^ ROFLMFAO. Okay.


You should hear my accent i get asked daily are you from england germany the netherlands and even australia:gun:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> You should hear my accent i get asked daily are you from england germany the netherlands and even australia:gun:


Funny you mention that, I wondered the other day what the f*ck you must sound like now after all that time in 'trailer country'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Funny you mention that, I wondered the other day what the f*ck you must sound like now after all that time in 'trailer country'.


Yeah i will get back to Europe and be sounding like a right ******* saying such classics as yall.......fvcking hate that word!:gun:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> Yeah i will get back to Europe and be sounding like a right ******* saying such classics as yall.......fvcking hate that word!:gun:


Depends who says it, coming from you it would probably sound [email protected], but coming from a little southern cheerleader, it could have charm,


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Depends who says it, coming from you it would probably sound [email protected], but coming from a little southern cheerleader, it could have charm,


PMSL oh that cracked me up!


----------

